

Land of lisp available on ebay? - shaunxcode

http://cgi.ebay.com/Land-LISP-Paperback-/320568366203?cmd=ViewItem&#38;pt=Non_Fiction&#38;hash=item4aa35d147b<p>From what I understand this book is not out/shipped yet so how can this be for sale? Is this a scam/deceptive business practice (maybe they intend on shipping it once it is in stock...?) or am I missing something?
======
hga
Hard to see how a seller in the U.K. would get 10 or more copies a month and a
half before the publication date. The price before shipping is also quite
high.

I too smell something wrong.

You could try sending him a message asking him to explain it.

